# DHCP server not accepting configuration file



## baronobeefdip (Dec 17, 2012)

After searching Google and reading through the FreeBSD handbook I am unable to successfully configure the dhcp server on my FreeBSD 9 machine. I am able to get the dhcp server running on OpenBSD very easy but when I use the same configuration contents in the FreeBSD like I would with not only OpenBSD but with distributions like Ubuntu, Debian and Fedora. I have been trying but have had no success up to now. This is what I did.

I run the sysinstall command to get the packages for the isc-dhcp-server. after doing that I put these two lines in the rc.conf file.

```
dhcpd_enable="YES"
dhcpd_ifaces="le0"
```
Now I added some settings to the configuration file in /usr/local/etc/dhcpd.conf file

```
option domain-name-servers 192.168.1.2;
option domain-name "baronobeefdip.net";
option subnet-mask 255.255.255.0;
subnet 192.168.1.0 netmask 255.255.255.0 {
range 192.168.1.70 192.168.1.254;
option routers 192.168.1.1;
}
```
The I rebooted the machine and the dhcp server isn't working I attempted to start the daemon manually for troubleshooting purposes to see what is going on and I get a message saying that "no subnet declaration for le0 has been declared", I clearly put the subnet declaration in the configuration file. Then it goes on telling me that "not configured to listen on any interfaces" I know that I have put the following line in the /etc/rc.conf file.

```
dhcpd_ifaces="leo"
```
I am at a loss here because these error messages don't make any sense. I need the help and I would really appreciate it.


----------



## Abriel (Dec 17, 2012)

Paste ifconfig and I think it's "le*0*" not "leo". Do you have le0 interface?


----------



## baronobeefdip (Dec 17, 2012)

excuse me, I meant to put le0. It's a typo.


----------



## kpa (Dec 17, 2012)

Does the subnet defined in the configuration file match the address assigned to le0 interface?


----------



## baronobeefdip (Dec 17, 2012)

Yes it does. 

After some more experimentation I started adding and removing things until I eventually got it working. I added some lines to the configuration file and it looks like this.

```
option domain-name "baronobeefdip.com";
option domain-name-servers 192.168.1.10;
option subnet-mask 255.255.255.0;
max-lease-time 7200;
default-lease-time 6300;
authoritative;
subnet 192.168.1.0 netmask 255.255.255.0 {
range 192.168.1.10 192.168.1.254;
option routers 192.168.1.1;
}
```
I then went to another computer running FreeBSD and did the dhclient command and low and behold it worked like a DHCP server should.


----------

